# Constant GI rumbling and gas



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I have ileitis and I am in a unique flare-up situation.The most disturbing things are constant rumbling / churning in the rectal area. The churning gets worse when there is the slightest stress. Also, I am passing gas constantly all day and night.Any suggestions or web sites or books? I am open to prescriptions, herbal, vitamins, digestive remedies.Thank you.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

There is not too much research on psychological treatment for ileitis, but since you have noticed that your symptoms increase in response to stress, you might want to seek some therapy. Your best bet would be to see a cognitive-behavioral therapist who could teach you strategies for coping with stress and with your symptoms. Check the ibsgroup.org website - it has a book section with reviews from readers. Good luck.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Given that a flare of Crohn's (or ileitis) can have serious medical complications, I would definitely make sure your GI doctor is aware of your symptoms and that things have worsened.You might try some very strong, hot, herbal teas such as peppermint, ginger, fennel, or anise. All are very soothing and relaxing to the GI tract and should help with the gas.I would certainly avoid foods like red meats, dairy, egg yolks, fried foods, coffee and raw fruits or raw veggies right now. Plain soluble fiber foods such as white rice, oatmeal, potatoes, pasta, and white breads shouldn't cause problems. I've heard great things from Crohn's folks about the book Eating Right for a Bad Gut, by James Scala. It gives dietary and nutrition advice, recommends foods, supplements, and more, all specifically for inflammatory bowel diseases. A link to the book on amazon is http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/045...2543761-5727208 Hope this helps and you're feeling better soon.Best,Heather


----------

